# You must never make jokes about this star…



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 4, 2016)

The bright star, to the lower left in this picture, you must never make jokes about.  It's Sirius.


----------



## waltky (Nov 4, 2016)

Is dat the one ya ask questions on yer cellphone?


----------



## konradv (Nov 4, 2016)

waltky said:


> Is dat the one ya ask questions on yer cellphone?


No, but you may get Stern warnings on your radio.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 4, 2016)

waltky said:


> Is dat the one ya ask questions on yer cellphone?



No, that's Cerebus






3 heads, no waiting


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 4, 2016)

konradv said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Is dat the one ya ask questions on yer cellphone?
> ...




Daniel





Or Howard?


----------



## konradv (Nov 4, 2016)

Is Daniel Stern on Sirius, too?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 4, 2016)

konradv said:


> Is Daniel Stern on Sirius, too?



he's more into comedy


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 13, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The bright star, to the lower left in this picture, you must never make jokes about.  It's Sirius.
> 
> View attachment 96841



No Sirius jokes. But that Red giant in Orion's left shoulder (his right) --- that's BeetleJuice !!!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 13, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > The bright star, to the lower left in this picture, you must never make jokes about.  It's Sirius.
> ...




Looked different in the movie


----------



## miketx (Dec 10, 2017)

Here Betelgeuse tries to grope Sirius. He claims it was just coronal mass ejection that occurred 6 million years ago.


----------

